# NO Explode 2.0 vs Jacked vs others...?



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I know in general we're talking about most of the same stuff.  I used to only do ABB products to keep me on the lower end of stimulants as far as I was concerned.  Then I tried jacked and as much as I hate jumping on bandwagons I really liked it. A friend recommended NO Explode 2.0, that it was a little better.  I can be pretty sensitive to stimulants so I thought I'd ask for any of you guys' thoughts.  Anyone tried them both, are they really that different?  And it has effervescence (sp) carbonation, whatever which is why you're not supposed to shake it...and it's recommended you drink it all within like 20 minutes due to this "abosorption" matrix, blah blah...I'm not a fan of carbonation around my workouts, and I mean shit, I can't shake my damn drink to mix it?  What next, don't drink it? Snort it?  I mean really that shit alone is enough to keep me on jacked but hey, jokes aside, I thought I'd see what you folks thought. Or any other pre workouts that rival jacked?  I'm doing IF so anything that can curb my apetite some helps.


----------



## redz (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the NoXplode but it tatses terrible.


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack3d is one of the better ones I've tried.  Its also one of the few that doesn't taste like complete crap and its dirt cheap.  Neurocore is my go to one right now but it is one of the worst tasting things I've ever put in my body lol.  Same with 1MR.  The grape is a little better than the fruit punch but both are pretty bad.  Seems like most of the ones that work for me are the ones that taste like crap?   I'm ok with that though since I know they work I can deal with choking it down.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

A buddy of mine just started on Razr8 and thinks it's the best shit ever. I think it's the company Ben Pakulski just signed with. But he probably just likes it because it has 1,3 dimethwhatever and he can FEEL it.

Jack'd was very good for the price, I liked SuperPump, NO shotgun was fun. Green magnitude is good if you don't want stims. I'm going to try assault next I think. I just ordered this 1.M.R., BLOX SAA combo though for the free shirt it comes with so I'll probably give those a try next.

Idk. Can't go wrong with anything having copious amounts of Caffeine, Creatine, AAKG, Beta-Alanine, and Glycerol.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 3, 2012)

i recommend Halotestin...  way better than Jack3d


----------



## robertover50 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is always an emotional question & you can get a lot of opinions.  I currenlty use Jack3D and have used 1MR.  I'm in the gym at 5:00 am so clean energy is important, which is what I get from Jack.  When I used 1MR I would get the shakes in the gym.  Also their is a lot less mystery stuff in Jack, which I like.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 4, 2012)

robertover50 said:


> This is always an emotional question & you can get a lot of opinions.  I currenlty use Jack3D and have used 1MR.  I'm in the gym at 5:00 am so clean energy is important, which is what I get from Jack.  When I used 1MR I would get the shakes in the gym.  Also their is a lot less mystery stuff in Jack, which I like.


  Yea I was kinda scared of Jacked because it was getting such good responses.  I like getting amped without the shakes or feeling too weird.  I don't think I'd want more beyond Jacked.


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Apr 4, 2012)

The only thing about Jackd is that it has the geranium extract in it and can test positive for meth.  I have stirred way away from it as I am in a job that does random drug test and with the economy the way it is can't afford to get fired because of a pre-workout.  I hate No-xplode because it is a caffiene based and boy does it have its fair share of fillers.  It would cause me to feel angry and have me pissing out my butt during the work-out and eventually stopped using it.  For the price tag that is on it I don't think it is really worth it.  1 M.R. left me feeling extremly weird after my workout and felt depleted of energy withing an hour after my workout.  I have been using C4 for a while now and have enjoyed it very much and for the price it isn't a bad buy.


----------



## Gorm (Apr 7, 2012)

Heard good stuff about c-4.

Since I got in the game again I started using Musclepharm Rage since it got good ratings on a supplement site. But this shit started to make me puke before I made it in the gym. I've switched to Noxyfuel and it has been treating me good. Tastes good and it doesn't make me puke. But I don't know how it compares to some of the other shit out there because I just haven't tried many. Anyone else have experience with Noxyfuel?


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 7, 2012)

idk what it is but all that no type shit makes me shake i cant take it idk if jaked 3d is the same so for me no xpole  is a no no for me i'll  take the main _*ingredient in it*_


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 7, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> idk what it is but all that no type shit makes me shake i cant take it idk if jaked 3d is the same so for me no xpole  is a no no for me i'll  take the main _*ingredient in it*_



Look out for bitter orange. I think I narrowed down bitter orange a while back for me...gives me heart palpitations and the jitters sometimes.  Of course now adays everything is a proprietary blend which I don't like and frankly wish would be somewhat regulated.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 15, 2012)

try 1MR or endorush


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> ...I'm not a fan of carbonation around my workouts, and I mean shit, I can't shake my damn drink to mix it?  What next, don't drink it? Snort it?   .



Highly recommend intra-anal dosing, higher absorbancy rates and there is that fizzy rectum feeling I know you'll just love!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 15, 2012)

The only prework out I use is jack3d never disappoints, I have used no-explode but didn't see much from it compared to the jack3d... The newest prework out which I've been reading up on is DS Craze..ment to be better than jack3d, I will be trying it next.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 22, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> The only prework out I use is jack3d never disappoints, I have used no-explode but didn't see much from it compared to the jack3d... The newest prework out which I've been reading up on is DS Craze..ment to be better than jack3d, I will be trying it next.


Let me know how the Craze goes if you can remember.  I went ahead and just got another tub of jacked.  Nothing like it so far.


----------

